
Up Up Down Down Left Right Left Right B A Start - bradleyjoyce
http://thestartuplawyer.com/startup-issues/up-up-down-down-left-right-left-right-b-a-start
======
gexla
I always thought there was an extra B, A at the end.

~~~
prosa
You can tell how many friends someone had growing up by which version of the
code they remember. B, A, B, A is for 2-player.

------
andrewljohnson
Ummm, EXCUSE ME! This is totally wrong.

The Capcom code is clearly as follows:

up up down down left right left right B A select start

If you leave off that select at the end, you aren't getting super Turbo Street
Fighter, and you aren't getting infinite lives in Contra.

